# Comptia A+Self Study



## paulmoran

Ok maybe self study is the best route considering the difference in prices. I have no worries about doing the software end of things as an online study course but im a bit worried about the hardware end of things, will i pick up enough information by reading about the hardware end of things and without practical experience. Maybe i could pick up 1 or 2 pc's cheap somewhere and practice what i read in the hardware section.

My questions are :
1) Whats the best online course to study Comptia A+ or should i just get the official Comptia A+ Course?
2) Are All the online courses the same or are some better than other?
3) Would it be best to buy 1 or 2 computers to test my skills on and would this be a good idea or a waste of time.
4) Is there any difference in the Comptia A+ Course in Ireland, Europe or Internationally. I ask this because i could get a cheaper online course online by searching worldwide but is there difference in pcs in ireland and around the world or are all the comptia a+ courses the same.

Im confident i can pick up the information doing the course by self study and i know that i really start learning when i get out on the field but i think i need to study the course because there are many things i still dont know about and i would feel much more confident knowing these things before i pretend i can fix someones computer. Right now i can fix any virus problem, install broadband, fix lots of software problem or any printer problems, reinstall windows, install ram or hard disks and reconfigure drivers etc but there is alot of things i cant do like disaster recovery, bios problems, most computers than wont restart if its a serious problem and im unsure of safety aspects about the system which is an important thing also im unsure what is the best upgrade for a computer ragarding the different types of rams and what the motherboard will accept.

Thanks


----------



## ukrdigerati

*im gonna be blunt*

if your worried about how to attack the A+ then this field isnt for you. pick up a testking, read it, pass the tests (chips and salsa). worry about tactics and study habits when youre after your MCSE. making time to study 800 page guides (per test) and mapping it out so you can do the tests (8 required) within a certain amount of time is when you prepare a battleplan. take apart a computer for the hardware and turn on a computer for the software, press a bunch of buttons and see what happens. you should be able to read for the A+ in a day, a week at the most. computers, believe it or not, are not so 'system'atic or cut and dry, so attempting a methodical approach is useless, just hit the ground running and learn to enjoy what ur learning.


----------



## paulmoran

No offense but i dont agree with you, just because im asking a few questions about whats the best way to study for the A+ Exam does not mean that A+ Certification is not my field. I just dont want to spend 1,000 euro on a classroom course and find out i could have easily read and bought mike meyers book for 50 euro with the same results. 

Also with hindsight i might be able to give an answer like yours but i have no idea what the course involves so thats why i asked the questions to ensure i i can put together the right hardware and software labs to get the best results. 

You might be able study for the course in one day, but it all depends on alot of factors, like if you have any previous i.t experience, how much free time you have etc, I cant say how long it will take me but i will wait until im confident i know enough to pass the test before i go for it rather than putting a time frame on it.:wink: 

If i just wanted a A+ Cert, i would just practise all the free tests and do the 2 courses and hopefully pass, but i want to learn as much as i can which will make it easier for me when i move onto the more advanced courses.

But you were the only one who made a reply so at least you made an effort to help me and everyone is entitled to their opinion and thanks for the suggestions:grin:


----------



## JokerFMJ

=D Sorry for the late reply, but I've been busy and haven't been around any forums in a while.

Pick up a Meyers book, study, read, study, read, study, read, do the quizzes in there and you'll be golden for the CompTIA test. No need to spend all that cash on a class room course... Of course, I did, and I never even took my A+ test. Heh. =D

I should really look into doing all those CompTIA test...

Anyway, yeah, just pick up a book for $50 and study.


----------

